# Any LA area herfs?



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Hay guys 

If there is any herf happeing in the los agneles area please let me know 
i would be intrested in attending 

I am located in North Hollywood L.A


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

A larger one was just the past weekend. Smaller ones happen often enough


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool i will keep my eyes open


----------

